# Door retainer



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

The toilet cassette door on my new van is hinged at the top,making it awkward to keep open when removing the cassette.Could anyone please suggest some sort of retainer I can fit without drilling the side of the van?Bet somebody has managed it!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What a stupid design 8O how long have Swift been making vans? or attempting to :?


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

You don't say where the toilet compartment is near. In my old hymer, the rear had a bottom opening locker with the hinges at the top. I had a bungee clip that stretched form the lock to the ladder. There had been a tape to a holder, but someone before me had obviously pulled hard and dislodged. The holder had been not been replaced but had been filled over. 

Hope this helps

Regards


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

All door retainers are in my opinion crap  

Any wind in the wrong direction slams both the Hab door and the garage door

The garage door is open with a wire insert for the hound on site, really annoying if the wind is in the wrong direction

Keep wondering if we could do something using a powerful suction cup 

Any designers out there????

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What about these

One would likely do the job, but get two just in case.

You would probably need to put a bit of ply in the door void for the screws, but it would solve the problem.

I have the exact same ones on my locker doors, 600x300mm one was enough to hold the door open, but I fitted two as they also keep them firmly shut, the springs are not so strong that they would do damage.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Our cassette door opens the same way and a retaining clip is fitted above it. A simple latch that just lifts and clips over the edge of the open door and holds door very securely. The side lockers on Hymers use the same method. O'Learys may have them but you will have to screw it into position. Not a big deal as it is going to stay there and will do the job. 
Our main hab door catch is worse than useless so we use a long bungee strap that hooks onto door handle and other end around mirror bracket. We also use the same method of bungee strap on the garage door, connecting one end to an eyebolt in the garage and other end to wheel spoke. Holds everything in place even in high winds!!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Turn the door round so the hinges are at the bottom. :wink: 

You can tell I was an Engineer. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Cut a stick and prop it up.



> 747 said: You can tell I was an Engineer. :lol:


You can tell I was a more imaginative one! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Couple of magnets, glue them on then paint them !!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I don't stand for crap. If it is possible to re hang it? do it!
What are Swift thinking :lol: muppet school kid designers


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I think I can top this for cr*p design. At the NEC last week, I was looking at a current Autotrail Mohawk, and wondering why the garage door was propped open with an advertising stand.

Closer examination reveled that, not only was there no means of retaining the door in an open position, but also that the door fouled the exhaust vent for the Truma water heater which is now fitted in the garage and stood off the side of the 'van by a good 75mm.

The first gust of wind would either smash a hole in the GRP door skin or smash the cover on the Truma vent. Even if it were possible to retain the door in some way, the heater would probably not work as the flue would be obstructed, or if it did work, the exhaust products would probably discolour the door or worse. 

Classic!

Roger


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Some one will buy one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

If the door is hinged at the top, can't you just hold it open with your head when removing/refitting the cassette?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Easyriders said:


> If the door is hinged at the top, can't you just hold it open with your head when removing/refitting the cassette?


That could be quite a mouthful.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

If you can't hold it open with say your shoulder, then can you not just use a stick, cut to length, to go between the bottom lip of the opening at one side, and somewhere under the flap?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am only too willing to recognise that someone at Swift is not always very Swift thinking but on second thoughts, what is wrong with a top flap that falls into place when you let it go. Unless the op is challenged with arms or lack of them, may I politely ask why one hand cannot hold up the flap, while the other hand extracts the cassette? I do understand that it may be heavy but until it is almost out, there is nowhere else to hold it anyhow. When it is almost out the second hand can join in and let the flap fall. When re-fitting the cassette, it should be very light and be easily returned to its cradle with one hand.
Perhaps I am completely missing the point....
Mine opens from the side and can be just as much of a none problem on a windy day.

Alan


----------

